# Grizzly Tools



## ConductorX (Jan 24, 2013)

I am looking at the Grizzly tool catalog and I feel like a kid again with the Sears Toy Catalog.

I also understand that the Grizzly tools are made in China.  Some where I read that certain Grizzly models were equivalent to other readily available equipment models from Harbor Freight and similar companies.

Right now I am looking at the two smallest models of lathe and mills the mini-lathe and mini-mill.  Doe anyone have any experience with these models?  Is there another brand equivalent?

I am also looking at the next level lathe the 10x22 model.  For the Mill I am not sure what to compare except the price. The G0704 which looks to me like a souped up drill press would be in my price range.

If I go with the next level above the mini will I be able to do the model engine and perhaps other machining work related to my VW hobby.

I appreciate everyones time and guidance.  If this is not a proper inquiry please let me know and the moderator can feel free to do what ever is needed.

Thanks, 
"G"


----------



## jixxerbill (Jan 24, 2013)

I was looking at a grizzly lathe online the other night and was wondering about the quality of them. Maybe someone will see your thread and give some insight about grizzly products...Bill


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 24, 2013)

jixxerbill said:


> I was looking at a grizzly lathe online the other night and was wondering about the quality of them. Maybe someone will see your thread and give some insight about grizzly products...Bill



Have had a number of Grizzly products in the past; still have the G1035 shaper and the G1019 band saw. Good machines for the money, and Grizzly support is right up there.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 24, 2013)

The tools sold by Grizzly and others are mostly made in one factory in china . some of Grizzly tools are made in Taiwan and are a little better quality. 
The main difference between Grizzly and harbor Freight is customer support. 
Buy a machine tool from HF and you can get an extended warranty if you have problems you take the machine back and in theory get a replacement. grizzly has a tech support line something breaks under warranty they send a replacement part and they stock parts. HF has no parts department. 
I am a Happy Grizzly customer I have a 7x10  Lathe a bench top band saw , a belt sander and a 9  X 19 lathe. 

a 7 x10 and an x2 mill are common hobby starter machines. If you have the funds to start with an 10 x 22 and a x -3 mill  you will have a more capable pair of machines.  Folks seem to like the little bit bigger machines. Do your homework . there are always advantages and disadvantages to just about any machine. 
I suggest you read the selecting a Lathe thread in this sub fora. I also suggest you download the the manuals on the minis from littlemachineshop.com and the grizzly manuals for the larger machines. this will give you a better idea of what you are buying and how they work. 
Also keep in mind that you will end up spending almost as much in tooling as you do for the machines. More so for the mill than the lathe. 
Nothing improper about the inquiry . Maybe common and asked before but not improper. 
Hope this helps
Tin


----------



## Walsheng (Jan 24, 2013)

I was just looking at the Grizzly granite surface plates.  I had to laugh, $30 for the surface plate and $70 shipping!
I don't have any Grizzly machines at the moment.  I have the mini mill and lathe from MicroMark, same machines everyone else sells.  They are OK, get the job done if you have time to make small cuts.  I would love to have something I could take some monster cuts with but I would rather not spend the money and commit space for larger machines.  It's a hobby, I can take my time.

John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 24, 2013)

One of the good things about grizzly is three large warehouses. One in  Seattle Wa ,Springfield Mo and Williamsport PA. so not a bad drive for many of us. 
I have one of there surface plates I picked it up on a trip to the PA store. 
Tin


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 24, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> One of the good things about grizzly is three large warehouses. One in  Seattle Wa ,Springfield Mo and Williamsport PA. so not a bad drive for many of us.
> I have one of there surface plates I picked it up on a trip to the PA store.
> Tin



Yep, about 2 hours for me! ;D


----------



## jgedde (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the Grizzly G4003 lathe.  It's accurate and has gobs of power to boot.  It's been reliable.

Grizzly also sells the "Shop Fox" brand which I have consistently been less than happy with.

John


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 24, 2013)

Grizzley is good, and I own a couple items, and always love to spend an hour or two browsing their store whenever I drive that way- usually on the way to NAMES

But have a close look at the lathe and mill from LittleMachineShop.com They are nice machines- Ive led classes converting 22 of the mills to CNC. And LMS is a GREAT place to buy all the repair parts and accessories for your small mills.


----------



## jixxerbill (Jan 24, 2013)

jgedde said:


> I have the Grizzly G4003 lathe. It's accurate and has gobs of power to boot. It's been reliable.
> 
> Grizzly also sells the "Shop Fox" brand which I have consistently been less than happy with.
> 
> John


 
this is the exact machine i was looking at online .. it looks to be a good machine and you dont have to change the little gears to do threads like the machine i have now.. i called about the 4003g and they are currently out of stock on it, said it would be middle of feburary before they got any.. im glad your happy with the machine....bill


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've owned a number of Grizzly machines, 9x20 lathe, X3 bench mill, the smaller but capable G0704 mill and the 10x22 lathe.  In 5 years I've had only a few issues which Grizzly has always addressed to my satisfaction.

Do I use these tools a lot?  Yes, having built 20 model engines in those 5 years, I do spend a bit of time in the shop.  The X3 mill is quite capable but honestly lacks the rigidity of the G0704, probable due to its added height.  The G0704, on the other hand has a less capable motor, though it's rated to have a higher hp.

Having visited your website, I guess I'd recommend you go for the largest machines the budget will allow.  Seems like you'll get into some machining projects outside the "model engineering" scale.

Bottom line - this is a good vendor and will help you through any issues that arise.

Phil


----------



## Tciplumber (Jan 24, 2013)

I just bought and set up a grizzly 4003G lathe.  I was somewhat apprehensive about the quality of the product, so I drove 6 hours to inspect one in the showroom before I bought it.  I know what I have is a bit larger than what you are looking at, but here is what I found:

The machine was fairly well crated and all the accessories listed were with the machine.  There was no hardware missing.  The bare metal surfaces are coated with a sticky waxy material to keep things from rusting.  Paint thinner seems to clean it right up.  After bolting the machine down on leveling pads and leveling it, I ran it through the break-in procedure as described by grizzly.  Making a cut about 4" long without any support from the tailstock held .0002" for parallel.  A 9" cut on a bar set between centers held .0001" for parallel.  Moving the tailstock repeatedly did not change the runout.  Repeatability seems to be excellent.  The 3 jaw chuck only had about .003" run out on a piece chucked up on it.  I thought the 3 jaw and 4 jaw chucks, centers, etc.  to be of very good quality.

I think the quality of the china made machines is fairly good to excellent.  For the tolerances I've been able to achieve, I'm thrilled with it and would buy again from grizzly.  I think you can buy with confidence.  

Good luck!


----------



## Sshire (Jan 25, 2013)

My G0602 (10x22) has been excellent since day 1. Customer support is excellent. That said, I did replace the motor with a Leeson 220v motor and TECO VFD. It was like buying a new lathe. Smoother running, good low speed torque and the ability to vary speed on the fly and not have to change the speed via belts is a pleasure.
The other thing that I couldn't do without is the quick change toolpost. I couldn't afford a Dorian or Aloris but am quite happy with the Phase II.


----------



## ConductorX (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks much guys for taking the time to guide a newbie.  I get into all kinds of projects and I am typically limited when I have to run to a machinist friend to make some part I need.  

As to model engines I saw a model of a running VW engine that some one made.  I think that would be my ultimate goal.  I see a bunch of easier models getting built before I take on measuring a full size VW engine to create a model.  I don't know all the terms yet but I know that accuracy and repeatably are important factors.

Thanks again,
"G"


----------



## ConductorX (Jan 28, 2013)

Over the weekend visited the near by HF store.  They only had a 7x10 mini lathe on display.  It was very tiny and doubt the equivalent size from Grizzly would make me happy.

I am still confused about the Mills.  Everyone spoke of the X1, X2 and X3 model Grizzly but I don't know exactly which one that is.  Grizzly does not use that designation that I can find.

Thanks again everyone.
"G"


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 28, 2013)

"G"

The X2 is:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Milling-Machine/G8689
commonly called the minimill

The X3 is:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mill-Drill/G0463
There are many variations of this mill to include DRO's and power feeds

I'm not sure if Griz carries the X1, aka the micromill but they do carry this little mill
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Horizontal-Vertical-Mill/G0727

Hope this helps

Phil


----------



## ConductorX (Jan 28, 2013)

Philjoe5 said:


> "G"
> 
> The X2 is:
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Milling-Machine/G8689
> ...


 
Now I understand.  I think the X3 will serve my needs.  Perhaps this year I will concentrate on one tool and learn to operate it. Next year work on getting the second machine.   "G"


----------



## DanP (Jan 28, 2013)

The best thing is Grizzly support. I have not bought any machines from them but lots of tooling for both metal and wood working. I have only had one problem and they fell over backwards to help me. I also find the staff knowledgeable and friendly. (I need all the help I can get.) The one in Washington is actually in Bellingham not Seattle.


----------



## OregonBill (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm looking hard oat the 10X22 Grizzly for my first lathe as well. Gratifying to hear they have great customer service.


----------



## motoseeya (Dec 25, 2013)

Been using these for 2 years now and for the price you can't beat them if they will do the work in their size range that you need they will cut as close a tolerance as you can get on any tool now you will have to take the time to set them up and check them out.;D


----------

